# Better to have too much overlap or too little



## SouthernTiftuf (Jan 14, 2022)

Working on my side yard irrigation trying to get it more even. It is a fixed head area and the width from the sprinklers across from each other is 17 feet and the length to the heads over is about 12-13 feet. Would it be better to adjust the heads to a 17 foot radius to get head to head coverage that direction and more than head to head in the other? Or do a 12 foot radius and be about 5 feet short across with some overlap but perfect head to head coverage on the short end?


----------



## Grizzly Adam (May 5, 2017)

I would set it for less and if any problems develop, increase it.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Without any overlap, you will have dry spots around the sprinkler heads. Too little overlap is more likely to result in them. I would set for more overlap.


----------

